# DTH-recharge discount through paytm/mobikwik



## GhorMaanas (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello everyone!

posting this on behalf of a friend.

he wishes to recharge his account-balance on his reliance DTH in the coming few days, for an amount of 3200-3400/- from paytm/mobikwik (preferably paytm), and wishes to get a discount of about 12-15%, to make it 2800/-. is this possible, and if yes, then how?!

please suggest.
thanks!


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 27, 2013)

Like their fb page and stay tuned for any discounts else they would provide some useless coupons at the end


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks! will let him know.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to get coupons after mobile recharge from paytm ?
Will then sent to mail or mobile automatically ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2013)

paytm send coupons to the email your account is associated with by default.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2013)

Immediately after recharge or it take much time ?
Though only 12 hours gone till now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2013)

it should be immediate or at max a few hours assuming you use gmail.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 7, 2013)

Paytm total BS.
They asking for my order id for amazon and fk.
Then they gonna send coupon.
But,I will order after coupon. 
This is make no sense.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2013)

first time hearing about this though i never tried amazon or flipkart coupons.can you post a screenshot?also try with shopclues,zabong,zovi coupon just to be sure its not coupon specific.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Paytm total BS.
> They asking for my order id for amazon and fk.
> Then they gonna send coupon.
> But,I will order after coupon.
> This is make no sense.



They will provide coupon for what? If its a discount coupon for amazon or flipkart, then then they should provide it befor the order. How can they ask for ordering before? 
I think its not discount, you might get some amount of Cashback either in your amazon a/c or flipkart a/c or payTM a/c.
Ask 'em.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 8, 2013)

I thinks so.
My mistake.
Chose wrong coupon.
Sent them my Order IDs of FK.


----------

